# Two Little Boys



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are the two little boys lol lol :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Stunning dogs......great pics


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Carol they are gorgeous, you lucky thing.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous looking dogs,  beautiful


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhhh....i enjoyed ur pics. What great dogs


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

lovely pics , is that a great dane or dalmation in last pic?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a dally
a danes a lot bigger LOL LOL


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

lol he just looked to have a big head in the pic


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

discusdan said:


> lol he just looked to have a big head in the pic


lol no but he thinks he has


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pics, beautiful all of them , they look so happy.


----------



## mobsikallme (Nov 1, 2008)

10 mg vs 20 mg levitra 
generic propecia uk 
buy acomplia online


----------

